# 85 ?  Diamond back, help , with any thoughts ,comments



## bikebozo (Dec 3, 2015)

here is the bike as found in a garage , the chrome cleans up like new , thank you for any help


----------



## mongeese (Dec 3, 2015)

Should be easy to read serial number on dropout. The year should start or end serial number.


----------



## dave429 (Jan 26, 2016)

Decals look like 1984. That should clean up nice.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 26, 2016)

Pretty good find!


----------

